# Tengeri malacok



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok nekem van egy 6-éves csoki névre halgató nöstény malackám
Imádni való nagyon sok örömöt okozott már az életemben.
Az a szokása,ha halja,hogy zörgök a konyhába iszonyatossan el kezd visitani,hogy mennyek be hozzá és foglalkozzam vele is.
Ha valakivel történt már valami furcsaság irja meg szívessen meghalgatnám!!


----------



## Pikk Dáma (2008 Augusztus 25)

Szia Spagetti!
Én most kaptam egy 8 hetes kis malackát, aki Zoe névre hallgat és már eléggé kezd velem megbarátkozni. Az érdekelne, hogy a finom harapdálás náluk tényleg a barátkozás jele? 
Várom válaszodat!
Üdv


----------



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 25)

szia Pikk Dáma!
Igen neki azt jelenti,hogy elfogadott téged
Amugy nagyon sok mindenre meg lehet öket tanitani.
Az enyém is össze-vissza puszilgat.Nagyon sok örömöt kívánok neked a malackádhoz


----------



## Pikk Dáma (2008 Augusztus 26)

Köszönöm szépen!!!
Neketek is minden jót


----------



## lacey1024 (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 29)

ez egy tündérke mennyi idös?


----------



## KATG (2008 November 29)

Sziasztok! Nekem ket kis tengeri malackam van az egyik Bobo a masik Rocky. Bobonak hosszu szore van es feher es karamell szinu nagyon edes Rocky feher es barna o is cukor falat nagyon szeretem oket estenkent itt ulnek velem az ulo garnituran.


----------



## hsztike (2008 November 29)

Sziasztok! Nekem is malacom van  ! Pracli a neve és hogy is mondjam... nem az eszéért szeretjük. Borzasztó kedves állat és nagyon tud ragaszkodni! Nemrég megszületett a kisfiam és Pracli szerintem őrülten féltékeny rá! Szerintetek lehetséges ez??


----------



## spagetti (2008 December 2)

szia hsztike eggyáltalán nem buta és lehet tanítani öket.a másik kérdésedre a válasz nem féltékeny csak nem tudja,hogy miért foglalkozol vele kevesebbet mint eddig. szagoltasd meg vele a fiadat és simogasd meg mond meg neki,hogy ugyan ugy szereted öt mint eddig.Rá fog jönni,hogy érzi a babán a szagodat és nincs mire irigykednie.

Amugy közlöm veletek az én picikém szeptember 17.-én itthagyot örökre. a gyertya gyujtáson meg tudjátok nézni és gyertyát gyujtani érte köszönöm


----------



## linda23 (2009 Január 1)

Sziasztok! Nekem kettő lány malackám van: Sophie és Nudli 
Imádom Őket


----------



## Frenegonde (2009 Január 6)




----------



## Szobafenyő (2009 Január 6)

http://canadahun.com/forum/album.php?albumid=2


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

spagetti írta:


> Sziasztok nekem van egy 6-éves csoki névre halgató nöstény malackám
> Imádni való nagyon sok örömöt okozott már az életemben.
> Az a szokása,ha halja,hogy zörgök a konyhába iszonyatossan el kezd visitani,hogy mennyek be hozzá és foglalkozzam vele is.
> Ha valakivel történt már valami furcsaság irja meg szívessen meghalgatnám!!


 

Sajnos a mienk egész nappal alszik.
Csak este van fent.
Így elég nehéz vele kapcsolatot termeteni.
Nappal őrizzük az álmát.
Este ő őrzi a mi álmunkat.


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Frenegonde írta:


>


 

Nagyon cuki.


----------



## keskenygyorgy (2009 Január 11)

Szobafenyő 

Gyönyörűek.

A mienket Tamás-nak hívják.
Egyszer elrágta az internetes vezetéket is.


----------



## ppetra79 (2009 Január 27)

Részvétem. NEkünk is van egy, a kisfiam kedvence.


----------



## P.Éva (2009 Január 30)

Nálunk is vannak malackák. Általában kettő (1 pár), meg az aktuális szapurulat, amíg nem sikerül rásózni valakire.


----------



## Tepte (2009 Március 5)

Sziasztok,
Minket tegnap éjjel hagyott itt örökre kedvenc malackánk. Még el sem hiszem, hogy nem füttyög többé....


----------



## szinjatszooroszi (2009 Március 21)

az enyém 1 hete halt meg..........

hiányzik..........


----------



## jeti69 (2009 Március 21)

Szia!

Igen van furcsasag, a Csucsukam mar 5 eve megvan es egyszeruen nem tudom raszoktatni arra, hogy kesobb keljen fel nalam! De sporoltam vele egy ebresztoorat! 



spagetti írta:


> Sziasztok nekem van egy 6-éves csoki névre halgató nöstény malackám
> Imádni való nagyon sok örömöt okozott már az életemben.
> Az a szokása,ha halja,hogy zörgök a konyhába iszonyatossan el kezd visitani,hogy mennyek be hozzá és foglalkozzam vele is.
> Ha valakivel történt már valami furcsaság irja meg szívessen meghalgatnám!!


----------



## elmeember (2009 Március 22)

a tenger malacok nem büdösek?


----------



## Deejay4ever (2009 Március 24)

Nekem is van 2 malacom de csak éjjel nappal esznek HA kifogyott a kaja de nem éhesek akkor is vinnyognak torka szakadtából sokszor nem alszom jól ..........


----------



## szapka (2009 Március 28)

Hát érdemes külön szobában tartani őket!


----------



## spagetti (2009 Április 1)

elmeember írta:


> a tenger malacok nem büdösek?


szia elmeember eggyáltalán nem büdössek,ha meg az alomra gondolsz ugyebár takaritani kell öket aki állatott tart felelösséggel tartozik iránta.



szinjatszooroszi írta:


> az enyém 1 hete halt meg..........


Részvétem!!
Nekem is nagyon sokáig hiányzott és a mai napig hiányzik


----------



## rekazita (2009 Április 3)

Szia!
Gyönyörű a malackád

Minden állat bűzlik, ha nem gondoskodunk a higéniai feltételeiről.


----------



## siladilaci (2009 Április 14)

Sziasztok! Nekem egy másfél éves, hosszú szőrű Giorgi névre hallgató kislány tengerei malacom van. Mielőtt bárki is megkérdezné ha lány mért Giorgi, hát válaszolok rá...  ....Állatkereskedésben kereszt szüleim és uncsim. az eladó: -minden féle képen egy fiút kell. -Hát ez mind rendbe volt csak másnapra Giorgi megfijalt 4 gyönyörű fehér,és 1 barna szőrü picinyt. Így Giorgi,Giorgina lett.... 
Ám lenne egy kérdésem. 
Minden nap simogatom, foglakozok vele, 2-3naponta takarítom, friss vízet naponta 3* kap elegendő száraz kaját és a zöldség, gyümölcs is változó, mindíg amit szeret és változatosan kap., ám nem érzi jól magát.... mindíg vincog és a házatetején ugrál. Az állatorvos semmit nem mondott, aztmondta egészséges, és a korához képest nagy. megkapta a féreg elleni oltást, de nem tudom mi lehet vele.
Ha más is észre vett ijen jeleket, netán tudja a probléma okát, kérem írjon nekem!!!!!!


----------



## melissa40 (2009 Április 16)

Nekünk is van egy malacunk , három hete kapta a lányom az osztálytársától, azt mondták hogy nőstény. Felnőtt korú, másfél éves. 
Aztán az egyik este a gyerek behozta a tv elé, és a malac "rácuppant" a képernyőre. A lányom megjegyezte, hogy biztosan hím, és már csak a sör meg az újság hiányzik, és ezután kíváncsiságból utánanéztem a dolognak. Tényleg hím, így lett Kububól Ma-Lackó. A gyereket megrázta a dolog, mert nem erre számított. Gondoltam egyet, és másnap mikor az iskolába mentem érte, beraktam a malacot is. Benéztünk néhány állatkereskedésbe, ahol csak megerősíteni tudták, tényleg hím a malacunk. A kislányom elmondta a történetet az egyik helyen ahol több kicsi is volt egy ketrecben, és szeretett volna választani hozzá egy nőstényt. Az eladó közölte velünk, hogy bizony azok a malacok is néznék a tv-t mert mindegyik hím. Ezután hazamentünk, a gyerek dünnyögött még pár napig, de már teljesen megbékélt a helyzettel, mert a malacka tényleg nagyon aranyos.


----------



## Öreg Szem (2009 Április 30)

*Tenyéren hordozva*

A mi kedvencünk


----------



## drica (2009 Május 1)

Sziasztok!
A múlt héten volt szerencsém a Veszprémi Állatkertet bebarangolni. Képzeljétek el, kb. 20 négyzetméteren tengerimalacok voltak degukkal együtt. Nagyon édesek voltak! Bár látszólag nem foglalkoztak egymással. De nagyan aranyosak voltak. Nekem egyébként deguim vannak, a páromnak volt korábban tengerimalaca.


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 6)

Nekünk meg ilyen kínai törpehörijeink vannak....


----------



## vizike (2009 Május 23)

Segitségre van szükségem! A kislányom tengerimalacának szőrében apró kis fehér "bogárkát" találtunk. Mi az és hogyan szabadulhatunk meg tőlük. Különben a malacka nagyon aranyos, gondozza is rendesen, de hétvégén még állatorvost sem lehet találni.
Előre is köszi a segitséget!


----------



## KDina (2009 Május 23)

Vizike!

Azok a kis apró bogárkák a forgácstól vannak,sajnos előfordul,de a malackára nincs veszéllyel,viszont lehet kapni egy szert,de nem tudom,h most mi a neve,amit ha a szőrére csöpögtetsz,akkor nem mennek rá és,amik rajta vannak elpusztulnak.Remélem,h tudtam segíteni!


----------



## vizike (2009 Május 24)

Köszi a választ, egy kicsit megnyugodtam.

Megszabadultunk az élősködőktől!!

Ha rendszeresen takaritod nem büdös egyik sem. Ha elhanyagolod a papagáj is büdi.


----------



## edina73 (2009 Június 3)

a tengerimalacoknak lehetnek bogarai is remélem az enyémeknek nem lesznek de majd megfigyelem azért mostantól nehogy bogaras legyen


----------



## Andris92 (2009 Június 6)

kicsit gusztustalanok, meg büdösek is, inkább vaddisznót tartanék otthon vagy mangalicát. Szerintem lakásba pláne nem valók a szagos állatok, a papagáj még belefér.


----------



## tinela (2009 Június 6)

Már megvan a második tengerimalacom,Zoli a neve és nagyon cuki!


----------



## matrica82 (2009 Június 12)

Sziasztok!

nekem még sajna nincs állatkám, de egy kopasz malackát szeretnék, csak a párom nem nagyon lelkesedik az ötletért!

valahogy rá kéne dumálnom!

tényleg nem tud valaki megbízható kenelt ahonnan lehet vásárolni kopasz malackát?


----------



## Kyni (2009 Augusztus 18)

Nekem is van egy malackám. Marcipánnak hívják és októberben lesz egy éves.

Nekem is van egy malackám. Marcipánnak hívják és októberben lesz egy éves.


----------



## kékvyrág (2009 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok nekünk is van egy tengeri malackánk Fifi a neve és már 5 éves múlt.És mindig kunyerál.


----------



## szaki21 (2009 Augusztus 23)

) Aranyos lehet. Nekünk régen aranyhörcsögünk volt. Na az sem volt semmi.


----------



## Bebe9204 (2009 Augusztus 23)

*Volt egy malink*

Volt nekünk egy trikolor angóra nöstény tengericocánk. Guszti névre hallgatott. Imádtam. 5 évig volt velem, amikor meghalt akkor a szívem egy részét magával vitte. A legnehezebb az volt, hogy a kezeim között ment el szegény. Nem tudjuk mi volt a baja...talán a kora és az akkori meleget nem bírta...ez már soha nem fog kiderülni. De tény, hogy az egész család imádta. Mai napig felfoghatatlan számomra, hogy már több mint 2 éve nincs velem. Rettentően hiányzik.


----------



## Hamunatra (2009 Október 9)

Nekem sokáig voltak malackáim, született is négy, de sajnos már nem élnek. Zacskó zörgésre az enyémek is visítottak, de csak azért, mert a kajájuknál is hasonlóan zörögtem, így összekapcsolták vele, és tulajdonképpen a kajájukat követelték.


----------



## Tengi (2009 Október 16)

Sziasztok!

Úgy lettem malacka tulajdonos, hogy a gyerekem nagyon vágyott egy kisállatra... és elég hamar megunta!
Először nem dobott fel az új helyzet, de mostanra már nagyon megszerettem a szörmokot!
Jellemzően délutánonként hazatelefonálok a csemetémnek instrukciókat adni a tanuláshoz stb, ő pedig kihangosítja ilyenkor a telefont.. és a kismalac a hangomra röfögni kezd!! Nagyon cuki!!


----------



## Stella8819 (2009 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
Nekem Szotyim van! Eredetileg Bismark volt a neve,mert úgy közlekedik az alomban mint egy csatahajó( hiába fiú a gyöngyöm),de a férjem átnevezte...és úgymaradt


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

Gyemekkoromban volt tengerimalacunk, de folyton kimászott az üvegkalitkájából, és mivel anyukám irtózott tőle el kellett, hogy ajándékozzuk.


----------



## herika (2009 Október 26)

Két tengerimalackánk van - 2 fiú (apa és fia). Úgy kerültek hozzánk, hogy nagy fiam haverja 3 hét után megunta, és szélnek akarta ereszteni őket, az én csemetém meg megsajnálta és hazahozta őket. Ennek egy éve. Lekopogom, karbantartja, tisztítja, foglalkozik velük, és meg kell állapítanom, jó fej kis állatkát. Igaz, a körömvágást nem csípik, úgy visítanak, mintha ölném őket közben, de aztán persze rájönnek, hogy nekik is könnyebb. Meg vannak őrülve a paradicsomért, a narancsért és a dinnyéért. Viccesek, ahogy két lábra állva kunyerálnak 

Ja és amit elfelejtettem hozzátenni, pedig nekem ez a legérdekesebb. Van egy cicánk is, aki 4 hetesen került hozzánk, és mindig érdeklődve figyelte a malackákat. Állandóan ügyeltünk rá, nehogy "túl nagy" legyen az érdeklődés, de semmi. Viszont a múltkor arra mentem be a szobába macsek keresés közben, hogy a négylábú, benn fekszik a malacaink között a felülről nyitott kalitkában, és a két malacka meg teljesen nyugodtan eszik mellette. Nem akartam hinni a szememnek. Ez azóta többször is megismétlődött. Volt valakinek hasonló tapasztalata? Csak mert azért némiképp aggódom.


----------



## Bündüjke (2009 Október 26)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!kiss
Még új vagyok itt,fogalmam sincs mit hova merre,de remélem most jó helyen vagyok
Nekem is volt malacom,de el kellett adni,mert vad volt.Azt mondta nekem aki eladta,hogy majd megszelídül.De nem így lett.
Nálunk nem csak "harapdálás" volt,hanem dühös védekezés.Hiába a nyugodt beszéd,a fini hamik,nem lett szelíd.:12:
Az lehet hogy azért volt mert az előző gazdi bántotta?


----------



## eibo (2010 Január 24)

elmeember írta:


> a tenger malacok nem büdösek?



Napi rendszerességgel takarítani kell a helyüket, ha ez elmarad akkor igen.


----------



## arpad001 (2010 Február 18)

Szerintem az is baj volt hogy bántották a malackát .De szerintem meg lehetett volna szelidíteni én ugy csinálom hogy kiveszem kézzel ha nem m egy akkor egy papír dobozzal vagy műagyag dobozzal ezután kiteszem vagy egy elzárt nagy területre vagy csak szimplán leteszem a földre és simogatom jobb ha tesók is simogatják ezt többször is meg csinálom ha elakarna szaladni engedjük de ne a végtelenségig ha kinnt van ő kicsi lesz a nagy világban és megkell szepennie ezért jó ez a fajta foglalkozás


----------



## nicole0907 (2010 Február 18)

Az ékszerteknősök büdösebbek.


----------



## moono (2010 Április 3)

nicole0907 írta:


> Az ékszerteknősök büdösebbek.


Ha takarítod őket akkor nem 

Amúgy van két hím malacom.... Megy a dominancia náluk éppen úgyhogy rosszalkodnak éjjel nappal.


----------



## Malacka7 (2010 Április 27)

Az enyém azt csinálta, hogy kiugrott a ketrecből éjszaka, hajnalban, pedig arra ébredtem, hogy valami ugrál fel az ágyamra, de nem bír. 
Jött volna hozzám a Malacka


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nekem sajnos csak voltak, már meghaltak, anyu pedig nem akar többet tartani. Pedig olyan aranyosak, ráadásul egy csomó zöldséghéjat meg lehetett velük etetni. Meg voltak kicsik is, tök édesek, amikor születésük után egyből nekiállnak rágcsálni a magokat.


----------



## Zelda1112 (2011 Február 13)

Sziasztok!

Nekünk is van egy malackánk, Samu 5 hónapos kisfiú egy nagy kópé.Lányommal aki 9 éves szinte szimbiózisban élnek.Ahogy hazaér a suliból már megy Samuhoz és veszi ki a ketrecből. A kis disznő meg igyekszik felmászni a nyakához és onnéttól kezdve jön a nyalogatás.Hogy míért csinálja nem tudom.Egész nap enne, egy igazi zabagép.Vicces, hogy milyen csiklandos.Ha a hasát csikizzük, akkor pop-corn-ozik és sikongat.Tapasztalt még valaki ilyet?


----------



## Sheilagold (2011 Március 9)

Sziasztok!
Nekünk 2 kopasz mali van, egy anyuka és a kislánya. A kislány egy igazi hiszti királynő, a saját anyját is megőrjiti. XD


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Zseniális kis állatkák. Döbbenet akkor volt, mikor megláttam a malacok teljesen kopasz társát  Első körben kicsit furának találtam, aztán rá keééett jönnem, hogy iszonyú bájos, mert olyan, mint egy liliputi vizipaci


----------



## KiscicaBCBE (2011 Július 8)

Nekem most jelenleg 5 tengerimalacom van. Tegnap hajnalba fialt az anyuka 3 kis gyönyörüséget.  Annyira kis elevenek nagyon édesek.Ez a második neki az első fialásnál 2 volt de mindkettőt elajándékoztam.


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Első malacom hét és fél évesen halt meg adenokarcinómában tavaly ősszel, a világ legértelmesebb rágcsálója volt. Mivel volt egy szintén hím ivartalanított társa, egyfajta vígaszajándékként kaptunk rá két nappal egy nagyon fiatal nősténymalacot. Aztán nem sokkal rá kiderült, hogy a rühatkáin kívül hozott még egyéb ajándékot is, mikoris a vemhesség jelei letagadhatatlanok voltak. Nagyon reméltem, kettő nősténymalac születik, de szilveszter reggelén kettő hím újszülött malacka várt rám... Az aggódalom nagy volt, mivel nem akartam megválni a kicsiktől, emellett azt sem akartam, hogy szaporodjanak, így aztán gyorsan összeraktam még egy nagy ketrecet és most négyen vannak, kettő-kettő malac 2 db 150X100 cm-s ketrecekben.


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)




----------



## woboka (2011 Július 25)

Nekem is van egy malackám: Fülöp, amúgy kislány, csak olyan kis ugri-bugri volt amikor kaptam,hogy azt hittem kisfiú, mellesleg úgy láttam akkor,hogy kukija van neki


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Nekünk is volt tengerimalackánk*



woboka írta:


> Nekem is van egy malackám: Fülöp, amúgy kislány, csak olyan kis ugri-bugri volt amikor kaptam,hogy azt hittem kisfiú, mellesleg úgy láttam akkor,hogy kukija van neki



Ezzel mi is így voltunk, ráadásul az állatos boltban is azt mondták, hogy fiú. Jól el is hittük addig, amíg egy szép napon 5 porontynak nem adott életet. Az addigi gömbölydedségét annak tudtuk be, hogy mi jól tartjuk, minden finomságot megkapott. No, volt is tátott száj, amikor megláttuk egyik reggel, hogy van egy kis fészek pici, mocorgó valamikkel 
Mekkora boldogság költözött kicsi családunkba, amikor - rendszeresen - kitettük őket a nagyszoba közepére, a szőnyegre. Tévét esténként már nem kapcsoltunk be, a tengerimalac család lett a fő attrakció. Na, azt látni kellett volna. 
A mama először körbeszaglászta a helyszínt, majd valamiféle jelet adott a gyerekeinek, mert azok erre mind elindultak szépen libasorban az anyukájuk után és "felléptek" a szőnyegen. Ezt most teljesen komolyan mondom, mert azt a futkosást, játékot, amit előadtak, nem lehetett nevetés nélkül végignézni. Legnagyobbat akkor visongtunk, amikor a szőnyeg két sarkából elindulva átlósan egymásnak ütköztek a kicsik... mint a két kis kecske a hídon a mesében. Olyankor kicsit megszédültek, és össze-vissza dülöngéltek, de azért csak folytatták tovább. Nagyon édesek voltak. Soha sem felejtjük el őket. Sajnos utána másik albérletbe kellett költöznünk, és ott már nem tarthattunk, a lakástulaj nem engedett semmilyen állatot. (az elvetemült)  El kellett ajándékoznunk őket, de legalább az vigasztalt, hogy egy hasonló család, a barátaink örökölték meg tőlünk, ahol néha még viszontláthattuk őket.


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

Olyan aranyosak


----------



## Vercsi1 (2012 Január 5)

Sziasztok!

Nekem is van tengerimalacom. Jelenleg 9. ebből gazdit keresek 7-nek. kicsit hosszú szőrűek, ezért úgy néznek ki, mintha kócosak lennének. Ha valakit érdekel írjon nekem.


----------



## Csódli (2012 Január 17)

A lányom malacai hasonlóan viselkednek.

A lány hosszúszőrű, a fiú pedig rövid


----------



## GJodie (2012 Február 7)

*Gerzson*


Rendezgettem a gépemen a régi fotókat, amikor nagy örömömre megtaláltam a Gerzsonról készült kettőt - akiről már írtam itt (#61). Ő volt az a tengerimalacunk, aki még nyaralni is jött velünk, egyrészt, mert annyira hozzánk tartozott, másrészt pedig, nem lehetett kire hagyni. Akinek bármilyen kisállata van, tudja, hogy ez nem könnyű kérdés, ha hosszabb időre elutazik a család, mi legyen a házi kedvenccel. Sajnos nem mindig lehet magunkkal vinni, de Gerzson (aki egyébként lány, csak ezt később tudtuk meg) szerencsés volt, ha nem is világot, de országot láthatott.


----------



## borosklaudia2002 (2012 Március 17)

*:d*

tengerimalacok


----------



## borosklaudia2002 (2012 Március 17)

*:d*

cukik


----------



## villija (2012 Március 17)

Nagyon drágák!!!


----------



## villija (2012 Március 17)

És most is vannak tengerimalacaid?


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 22)

Nagyon aranyosak én is szeretnék majd egyet! Vagy csak párban érdemes?


----------



## GadMar (2012 Május 23)

villija írta:


> Nagyon drágák!!!



Akkor az valamilyen spéci malac lehet!


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

Tavaly még nekünk is volt egy cuki tengerimalacunk , a neve Negro, de elpusztult. Sajnos már 6 éves volt. Édes , okos kis állatkák az angóra tengerimalacok. A miénket még szteroiddal is kezelték , amikor lebénult a lába. Az orvos azt mondta, hogy szegény már az öregség jeleit mutatja , akkor volt 4,5 éves. Az injekciót követő 7. napon magához tért, elkezdett enni. Egy dolgot viszont sosem tanult meg, egyet lépett, egyet pottyantott. Fürdés után a hajszárítás alatt min. 50 bogyeszt nyomott ki. Jó dolga volt nálunk. Pótolhatatlan állatka. Imádott ölben lenni.


----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 4)

Szia
Nekünk egy dzsungáliai hörcsögünk van még szóknia kell a társaságunkat mert harap néha de aranyos.


----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Anyósomnak volt egy malackája emlékem róla, hogy mindig nagyon büdös volt!


----------



## ocsiboy (2012 December 5)

nekem is volt egy nagyon szerettem


----------



## gepvarro (2013 Április 10)

Szisztok!
Meddig él egy tengeri malac?


----------



## Karminka (2014 Április 22)

Betty, Bella, Blanka


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

Nekünk négy malacunk van, a gyerekek kaptak egyet-egyet, aztán meglepetésként ért, hogy az egyik mér terhes volt, és szült kettőt, így most van három lány, egy fiú. Tényleg nagyon cukik, mind a négy tök más karakter, de nagyon kedvesek. A mieink nem kelnek előbb, mint a gyerekek, de olyan, mintha fiygelnének, ahogy forgolódik a gazdi, na, akkor kezdődik a visítás


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

gepvarro írta:


> Szisztok!
> Meddig él egy tengeri malac?


6-8 év.


----------

